# POLL: New forum ideas.



## MannDude (Sep 14, 2013)

Some people have suggested new ideas for additional forums. I'm open to the idea of expanding a bit more, but as this place is *vps*Board, I don't wish to expand too far from things we all hold as common interests. With that said, happy voting! Can vote for more than one idea or suggest another in a response.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 14, 2013)

voted.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 14, 2013)

Other (Please explain in comments) (1 votes [5.88%])

Well, what's the idea?


----------



## Tux (Sep 15, 2013)

A programming forum is absolutely essential for a forum like this.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 15, 2013)

A programming forum would be awesome on this site as I think it would add value to the tutorials and guides section. Not everything can be done in bash scripts and some Python/various others would be of great value.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds like a Programming forum it is then.

I'll get on it.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/forum/33-coding-scripting-programming/

Done.

May be open to one more if there is a demand for it. I feel like the Coding/Scripting/Programming forum is relevant enough to everyone's interest however.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

Remember that these new forums only remain if they're used. "If you don't use it, you lose it."


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2013)

I would vote for "bring back the vps request forum".


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I would vote for "bring back the vps request forum".


It's not gone anywhere.

Do you not see it?  http://vpsboard.com/forum/23-vps-requests/


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It's not gone anywhere.
> 
> Do you not see it?  http://vpsboard.com/forum/23-vps-requests/


No, I don't see it:


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

Try again.

You're in a custom user group that was recently added as a 'Content Contributer', though the permissions were cloned from the regular Member group. I added the normal member group as your 'secondary group', so we'll see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 15, 2013)

Should be sorted now.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Yup - my forum glasses are cleaned.


----------



## jcaleb (Sep 15, 2013)

want to buy forum


----------



## blergh (Sep 15, 2013)

Dear god, please no "Running a VPS business forum"

If you do, I'm going to be disappointed with you.


----------



## drmike (Sep 15, 2013)

Anything for buy/sell/barter...  Non provider sales... Stuff for/from everyone else.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 15, 2013)

Instead of a Forum, why not a sub-forum for "Paid Support Requests/Node/Server Admins". I dunno, just throwing up ideas. A Sub-Forum to share OS Templates would be really great.


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 22, 2013)

Personally I think that the below would be best.



> Running a VPS business forum. A place to talk about handling problem clients, issues with that businesses may face and proper ettitquette for handling particular situations.


----------



## Lanarchy (Sep 22, 2013)

The majority of all posts, and I think members, are provider geared. So, I voted for a how to run a company forum.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 26, 2013)

I vote for a "Rant N' Rave" forum under The Pub where post count does not increase, threads don't get bumped, and it's hidden from guests. Would make for a good place for people to rant about stuffs. My "vpsBoard and Colocrossing" thread would be a prime candidate for it.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 26, 2013)

I like the forums as they are. Very focused and not trying to be everything to everyone.


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 26, 2013)

I know this wasn't mentioned, but I think that a server offers forum (dedis) would also be a nice addition. Mainly because (begin shameless promotion) my company sells both dedicated servers and vps servers, so a place to offer discounts for both types would be nice.


----------



## libro22 (Sep 30, 2013)

A sub-forum for Dedi discussions though I know this is off the main purpose of the website.


----------



## willie (Oct 6, 2013)

Please consider enabling SSL for the site, particularly for private messages.


----------



## peterw (Oct 7, 2013)

willie said:


> Please consider enabling SSL for the site, particularly for private messages.


A lot of people will complain about self signed certs, or?


----------



## willie (Oct 7, 2013)

peterw said:


> A lot of people will complain about self signed certs, or?


Buy a cert.  I'll pay for a year of it if it comes to that.  They start at $5 a year or so, geez.


----------



## ShockHosting (Oct 15, 2013)

I think this forum would be good to add:



> Running a VPS business forum. A place to talk about handling problem clients, issues with that businesses may face and proper ettitquette for handling particular situations.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 15, 2013)

I think a security related content forum would be great, without the "oh I have malware stuff" (that has it's room

maybe but in a section about help).

Talking topics would be stuff as:

- Software insecurity reports (as the recent WHMCS vuln.).

- Routing Security (BGP, RPKI, trusting peers, prefix hijacking, etc).

- VPS Technologies Security (what to apply/install/configure, where, why, when, in what cases,etc).

- Node Security / Dedicated Servers Security (do you use selinux? tomoyo? grsec? non-linux based OS's).

- Colo Security (Routers / Switches configurations / Best practices / etc).

To resume, a little space, for providers to exchange data about best security practices from people

who is in business and "care to share".

sysctl.conf pr0n would be a +1 !

Cheers!


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 2, 2013)

I would like to see an area to talk about node/dedicated hardware specific topics. A lot of this talk is dependent upon running things on a VPS, however a lot of us (a lot more than when this forum started) are running dedicated servers. It would be helpful to have an area for more technical questions such as Increhost suggested above.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 16, 2013)

Seems like hardware stuff could be placed in a, "Running a VPS Business" type forum. Wouldn't you agree?

I'll check with the others and see about implementing that soon.


----------



## Pete M. (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm all for a programing forum. I believe that we could use one around here


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Seems like hardware stuff could be placed in a, "Running a VPS Business" type forum. Wouldn't you agree?
> 
> I'll check with the others and see about implementing that soon.


Not necessarily. I don't run a VPS business or an infrastructure anything like a VPS business would. I run 3 nodes that I just happen to be able to migrate VPS across, but that was not intentionally designed for load balancing.


----------



## fahad (Nov 17, 2013)

I have changed my vote.  . I think First one will be cool as i hate other hosting forums as they act like too much commercial . I was at some forums also at some hosting based forums. But among them vpsboard is the most favourite one to me. I come here everyday , almost every 1-2 hours !!! I like it designs and users as they are cool with much better friendly attitude. 

I hate forums actually , but i love this one. It is most nicely sorted and clean forum. Thanks a lot *Owner*.

*Please don't mess up by adding useless things ....*


----------



## 24/7/365 (Nov 17, 2013)

One of the reasons I like this forum (and the reason I eventually de-cloaked) is because there's a much more personal feel here. It's a bit like a family and as fahad has mentioned, it's not hardcore sell.

I don't feel like I'll be berated here if I make a mistake or if I have my own opinion.

That said, I voted both for the programming forum and the business forum.

The programming forum is useful because there are a lot of technical people here and I've already seen scripts from people that could be built on and programming can be for fun (or is it just us nerds that like coding?).

The business forums would be good for people to discuss what's going on and lend a hand where they're out of their depth. A lot of us run our own businesses and we spend plenty of time on the forums. A place to go share our thoughts would be great.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 18, 2013)

My vote is for a section dedicated to security related topics.


----------



## hostthebest (Nov 27, 2013)

everything look nice


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Seems like hardware stuff could be placed in a, "Running a VPS Business" type forum. Wouldn't you agree?


Not all dedicated server owners do run a vps business.

"Hardware" is a nice topic. I would like to see some "hardware hacks" too. Like the one "what did you do with your Raspberry Pi".


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 27, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> want to buy forum


Don't we already have a requests forum?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 2, 2013)

My vote goes to "the ability to sticky threads in offer forum", "premium/corporate membership" and having a "troll forum where you can share CP and all kinds of illegal things, including viruses claimed to be free WHMCS".


----------



## bellicus (Dec 2, 2013)

I have to agree with KuJoe on the "Rant n' Rave" But i can also see how it could become a major troll festival.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 4, 2013)

I want that cat back 







Would be a nice mascot for the board.


----------



## Nett (Dec 13, 2013)

A forum for trading/swapping servers/licenses/things?


----------



## fahad (Dec 13, 2013)

That mascot is not cool. No offense, just my opinion.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I want that cat back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. Only during maintenance will the vpsBoard cat be shown. 



Net said:


> A forum for trading/swapping servers/licenses/things?


Eh, that could probably fit well here: https://vpsboard.com/forum/23-service-requests/



fahad said:


> That mascot is not cool. No offense, just my opinion.


Well it's not really a 'mascot' so much as it is a non-boring maintenance page.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

Also, "Running a VPS business forum." will be added shortly as per everyone's votes! 

I'm closing the poll now because I don't want to add any additional forums for the time being.


----------

